# Meet the new project.



## Big Moe (Jan 4, 2021)

1916 or 17 Iver Johnson. Have a wood clad wheelset coming for it. Going to try to get ahold of Robert Dean for tires. Need a place for gleaming nickel plating. Taking suggestions for that. After all that is done, colors are going to be maroon with yellow wheelset. As close as I can get to Iver yellow. Still hunting proper bars and stem. Want something like a schwinn cruiser bar but a little taller and round 29 or 30" wide. And a long stem. The serial number is 282420.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 7, 2021)

Little bit of progress on the Iver. Wheelset arrived today. Current old project shown with current newest bike in the collection. 1916 Iver Johnson and 2020 Bassett. Enjoy.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 7, 2021)

Both look good!


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking good 
What did you decide for wheels and hubs?


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 9, 2021)

Wood rims are difficult to find, but I found a nice set of steel clad. Nd model d hub in back wheel and not sure what in front wheel.


----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 10, 2021)

I have had a lot of nickel plating done at Jon Wright custom chrome plating in Gafton, Ohio and could not be happier. https://www.customchromeplating.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 11, 2021)

Awesome bikes! I found a Plater here in College Station/Bryan. The chrome looks great, I haven't tried the nickel yet. I'll let you know how it goes. We need to get a Texas Old Bike Ride going!!


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 11, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Awesome bikes! I found a Plater here in College Station/Bryan. The chrome looks great, I haven't tried the nickel yet. I'll let you know how it goes. We need to get a Texas Old Bike Ride going!!



I would love that. Pm me we'll have a conversation.


----------

